# Cad, nos



## heatherwinters (Oct 20, 2009)

Clinician documents in assessment just CAD.  Earlier in note talks about stents in RCA.  

Would you assign code 414.01.  I see in the icd-9 expert edition under this code it has "TIP: ASSIGN FOR DOCUMENTATION OF CAD NOS IN A PATIENT WITH NO HISTORY OF CORONARY ARTERY BYPASS PROCEDURE".  

The clinician has circled 414.9 on the back of the bill.  

Thank you for your input.

Heather


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I would use 414.01 and educate the provider not to use NOS codes whenever possible.  It's laziness on their part.


----------



## heatherwinters (Oct 20, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thanks


----------

